

Google Chrome for Mac – A Review - vijaydev
http://www.manu-j.com/blog/google-chrome-mac-review/375/

======
the_real_r2d2
Is Chromium for Mac = Chrome Mac?

I ask because when I read the title I imagine that suddenly Google had
released the Chrome for Mac, then after reading I realised that is a review of
Chromium for Mac.

Now, I have been using Chromium for mac for a while with almost no complain. I
alternate its use with Safari but I could say that at least for me, it is a
very mature product.

